# custom seats and console



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

what up, i was wondering how to make floor consoles and seats and shit like that cuz im bout to start redoin tha interior in my continental and i was readin that post by arizona low and i was like that shits fuckin dope, oh, and when you make the seats and what not outta mdf, how do you cut the wood where it follows the contours of tha floor without bein able to kinda draw out a line on tha mdf to cut it to or do you jus gotta get your peice of mdf, put in your ride and cut it a little at a time? sorry bout this post bein so fuckin long, lol, jus tryin to b descriptive. if u dont understand what im sayin read arizona lows post its called full custom and his floor console is wavy and runs all the way up tha back seat. hope that helps, peace out, tha 10 sack king


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

what yr continental????????????


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

84


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

use poster board for a stencil... cut the lines of the floorboard on the posterboard then transfer it to your mat. :thumbsup:


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

wow, i never thought of that shit, lol, its suprising how easily i overlooked doin that, lol, thanks fo tha tip homie


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

consoles are a pain in the ass to build. 

a lot of cutting, shaping, adjusting and time consuming. ive done 2 consoles. 
this is the last console i did for my car. 

i built it from scratch, but had everything upholstered.


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Mar 11 2005, 02:16 AM
> *consoles are a pain in the ass to build.
> 
> a lot of cutting, shaping, adjusting and time consuming. ive done 2 consoles.
> ...


Look clean...


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

thats alot of questions. Im my opinion you got to be pretty creative in designing your interior and also what materials you choose to build it with. Ive build custom swivelseats from the ground up by designing it with wood, with a couple of layers of fiberglas on both sides to make it one piece. Same goes for the console, fiberglas is a good way to fabricate custom parts that are strong and moist-proof.


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

im pretty creative so that should help i already got som dope ass ideas tho, im bout to get a digital cam so i post pics of my build up on shit tho. can u post some pics of shit u done jus for a little inspiration tho? peace out, tha 10 sack king


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 10 sack king_@Mar 15 2005, 06:35 AM
> *im pretty creative so that should help i already got som dope ass ideas tho, im bout to get a digital cam so i post pics of my build up on shit tho. can u post some pics of shit u done jus for a little inspiration tho? peace out, tha 10 sack king
> [snapback]2851793[/snapback]​*




well ok then :biggrin:


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

could some one explain to me what is that thing that looks like lil mirrors ... n tell me more about it if u want pm me


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DAHOUZEMAN_@Mar 15 2005, 04:19 PM
> *could some one explain to me what is that thing that looks like lil mirrors ... n tell me more about it if u want pm me
> [snapback]2854979[/snapback]​*



you can use cut mirrors or plexiglass. 

when i had my other interior, i had all glass cut mirrors on my headliner. it was pretty heavy. plexi mirrors tends to scratch easy but its easy to cut.


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

hey joost, that shit b tight as fuck, for reel tho, thanks fo tha inspiration, peace out, tha 10 sack king


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Mar 16 2005, 12:22 AM
> *you can use cut mirrors or plexiglass.
> 
> when i had my other interior, i had all glass cut mirrors on my headliner. it was pretty heavy. plexi mirrors tends to scratch easy but its easy to cut.
> [snapback]2854991[/snapback]​*




true, i used both and the plexiglass scratches realy quick, even when you wipe over it with a towels you got scracthes. You can take most out with that polish-stuff they sell for mobile phone displays. I prefer real mirror though


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 10 sack king_@Mar 16 2005, 03:21 AM
> *hey joost, that shit b tight as fuck, for reel tho, thanks fo tha inspiration, peace out, tha 10 sack king
> [snapback]2855699[/snapback]​*



thanx


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

fo sho, had to throw you props on dat shit, how long did that shit take? im gonna guess it prolly took a grip. peace out homey


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Interiors take time...its all custombuild so you need to design it in your head and try to get it right, that takes some time. But its not expensive, i do everything myself, so i just need materials. The only thing which is expensive is the fabric, its a 20dollar a yard velour with a strong backing, they use it to upholster quality sofa`s and other furniture, it doesnt fade through time.


Here`s a little tip on doing buttons....start in the middle


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Mar 16 2005, 10:30 AM
> *Interiors take time...its all custombuild so you need to design it in your head and try to get it right, that takes some time. But its not expensive, i do everything myself, so i just need materials. The only thing which is expensive is the fabric, its a 20dollar a yard velour with a strong backing, they use it to upholster quality sofa`s and other furniture, it doesnt fade through time.
> Here`s a little tip on doing buttons....start in the middle
> 
> ...


Did you ever finish those seats? they look good...


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

no, couldnt continue the project, so imma have to wait on a garage to work in again, doesnt matter though im working on a 63impala wagon now for a homie


----------



## civicterror (Jul 9, 2003)

This is the "same" interior that we want in our civic. If i need some help can i count on you ?

Grtz. Terror


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

id pm joost


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

Fiberglass is way easier than all wood. And if your covering it with material and 1/2 foam rubber, you can't go wrong..


----------



## civicterror (Jul 9, 2003)

Maybe it will be lighter than wood. 
But wood is much faster too work with.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

never use just wood for the seats or any other parts that need to be strong. I made everything out of mdf-wood and then covered all that in fiberglass, 3 layers on both sides. You`ll get a sandwish effect which is very strong, because if you bend it the fiberglass doesnt bend, one layer will be pushed in and the other will be stretched, fiberglas is at its best with those kinda forces.


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

what do you do to make the swively part of the swivel seat. does it swivel all the time or do you pull a lever or something


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

To each his own on which is faster, I did my whole trunk of my cutlass in one night with fiberglass, and it doesnt have a sharp edge in it. If you like boxed looks and 90's do it out of wood. 

I didn't know time mattered when it is your own ride...


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ricecrispy210_@May 14 2005, 12:04 AM
> *what do you do to make the swively part of the swivel seat. does it swivel all the time or do you pull a lever or something
> [snapback]3136175[/snapback]​*




bought these at this huge shop that sells RV and motorhome parts, they can lock when you drive, you have to pull a lever if you want them to swivel


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Mar 15 2005, 03:12 PM
> *well ok then  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------

